# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Помогите Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO

## CMATPOCAB

Установил рипак 8.3.18.1208-Lite_RePack_x64_GUI вылетает ошибка Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO. Кто ни будь подскажет что делать. Срочно!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Установил рипак 8.3.18.1208-Lite_RePack_x64_GUI вылетает ошибка Ошибка преобразования данных XDTO. Кто ни будь подскажет что делать. Срочно!!!


Пишите яснее, какую конфигурацию используете, когда появляется ошибка

----------


## CMATPOCAB

Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0.122.97. Ошибка появилась сразу после установки нового рипака

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0.122.97. Ошибка появилась сразу после установки нового рипака


Эта ошибка может появляться только при запуске или работе с конфигурацией. Просто после установки платформы такого сообщения не бывает.

----------


## CMATPOCAB

Не подскажете у меня на разных базах разная конфигурациях оказалась и из-за этого одна база не работает. Как бы это можно было решить? Бэкапы уже удалены.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Не подскажете у меня на разных базах разная конфигурациях оказалась и из-за этого одна база не работает. Как бы это можно было решить? Бэкапы уже удалены.


Какая ошибка?

----------


## CMATPOCAB

Для работы с программой необходимо использовать версию платформы не ниже 8.3.17.2760, а она с тайм бомбой.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Для работы с программой необходимо использовать версию платформы не ниже 8.3.17.2760, а она с тайм бомбой.


В конфигураторе добавить расширение
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CHcQ/n3CnB4aeP

----------

CMATPOCAB (11.01.2023), gaga515 (12.01.2023)

----------


## CMATPOCAB

Спасибо, решение с расширением помогло, закрываю тему

----------

